# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  ولي العهد السعودي يغادر المستشفى بعد جراحة ناجحة بنيويورك

## الحصن نيوز

غادر ولي العهد السعودي الأمير سلطان بن عبد العزيز آل سعود المستشفى الأمريكي في مدينة نيويورك، بعد نجاح العملية الجراحية التي خضع لها بنجاح في نهاية فبراير، بحسب ما

أكثر...

----------

